# Вытяжение по Нордману



## dmitri_b (10 Июн 2008)

Добрый день!
Кто это пробовал, какие результаты?
Хочу также узнать мнения врачей.
Цитата:
Шведский специалист по позвоночникам Нордман рекомендует сшить матерчатый корсет, надеть его на поясницу, привязать веревками к ножной части кровати, руками взяться за головную часть кровати и, подтягиваясь на руках, растягивать поясничную часть позвоночника. (Вместо корсета читатели журнала «ФиС» предлагают использовать старые крепкие брюки: они тоже «упрутся» в более широкий таз, а веревки следует привязать к штанинам.)
В чем преимущество нордмановского растягивания по сравнению с остальными методами растяжки? Больной расслаблен, лежит на скользкой подложенной фанерке и, подтягиваясь на руках, сам себя растягивает (под контролем своих ощущений). Тянуть себя надо до чувства натяжения в пояснице. До боли не доводите. Потянули — расслабились, потянули — расслабились, несколькими сериями, по 10—20 и больше повторений за сеанс.
Вся статья взята отсюда
http://www.fismag.ru/pub/preob10-05.php


----------

